# low light plants



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi i was wondering if there was any easy plant that could live with led lights ( or any that can ) and that only needed 10 gallons? i was wondering caus i was interested in getting a plant but didnt know if led lights could support any. 
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

and i am getting a 5 gallon tank and i was wondering how id be able to make that a planted tank


----------

